# Blue Star Banner Recipients Allicat and Sparky



## texacajun

Well as some of you know Sparky and Allicat have a son in Iraq right now. Recently he was involved in an incident that found himself in harms way....by the grace of God he made out ok.

In an effort to cheer him up and show my support of the family involved I went on my own mission. I asked for Sparky and Allicat's address and made a recon of the perimeter to find any intel on Blue Star Banners. In my observation I could not locate one on their house.









So I made an arrangement to meet with them and surprise them with their very own Blue Star Banner.

I did have some assistance in making this happen. Contributors to this effort were Wrangler 44, groovedog, tboltmike, ripleyb, and bull minnow. Each played a different and important role in this so a thanks to them for the support.

To Sparky and Allicat, it is with great respect and honor that I could be able to present that banner to ya'll. My family and the 2Cool family is in great appreciation of the sacrifice that your son makes each day that he is away. A sincere thank you and a swift Marine Corps hand salute.

Semper Fi!!!

Mike


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess

Great job mike!! simply awesome!


----------



## Aggieangler

Way to go!


----------



## gulf_addict

Now that right there is really 2cool.
Semper Fi!


----------



## allicat

*Thank You!*

Mike and Monica......words escape me right now. I just can't tell you how much that banner, and your friendship, means to Jerry and I. We will proudly have it hung where everyone can see it. It will be a great day when Matt gets to come and see it for himself. Until then, I will send him a picture of it, and "try" and tell him the kind of person you are, and the others that made this happen. However, he does have an idea, thanks to the many wonderful people here that have signed his web site we posted up.

Thank you doesn't even come close to how you, Monica, wrangler44, groovedog, tboltmike, ripleyb, and bull minnow, made us feel yesterday, surprising us with the banner. It truly means so much to us that all of you did that for us.

BTY...you can run recon on our house anytime, but next time stop in and sit a spell 

May God Bless you ALL, 
Trudy


----------



## Bull Minnow

Mike,You are da man! 
Allicat, it was my pleasure. I owe your family a lot more for the sacrifice you and your family are making. If there is ever anything your family needs, please don't hesitate to drop a line.

Bull


----------



## ripleyb

Way to go Mike! Thank you for taking the lead and doing the ground work. It gives me great pleasure to be able to help you in this mission. I just want to express my tremendous respect for those brave men and women who are putting themselves in harms way everyday. It is my prayer that Matt and his comrades can come home safely to their loved ones soon. God Bless you Matt, Sparky and Allicat (Trudy)!


----------



## tboltmike

Mike and Trudy, I was a special meaning for me to help. My nephew enlisted in the Marines last Jan. and I know what his mother and dad went thru during those transition days in boot camp. Reel Lax was a great help to them during this time.

My Prayers are with you.

Mike


----------



## GrooveDog

Mike, thanks for making this happen.....I also say, God Bless you Matt, Sparky and Allicat.

And may God bless all our Troops and their families.


----------



## The Captain

how wonderful!! God Bless You ALL


----------



## Lezz Go

God's speed to your boy. Mike, that was an awesome thing you did. Good on ya!


----------



## allicat

Thank you guys again! I will pass this link on to Michelle, Matt's wife, our daughter in law. She is hanging so tough, and we know that is very hard for her. Since they are stationed at Ft. Hood, we get to see her every now and then. She is also a "hero" in my book, along with Matt. 

You all are just awsome, and we appreciate your support so very much. BTY...Michelle registered on 2cool the other day, her user name is chelle254.

Welcome to 2cool Michelle! 

Luv to all!
trudy


----------

